# homemade COOKED food?



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

anyone make their own dog food? does anyone do this, or know someone who does and can offer some advice??
they're currently on acana puppy small breed and acana light and fit. i need to switch them because 2 of them are being picky. i was either going to switch to fromm or acana wild prairie which both allow me to rotate different flavours so they don't get bored...
in doing my research i've definitely ruled out a raw diet, however, if i can get some feedback on a properly balanced cooked diet, i would be open to that option.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a really good good question. I don't recall such a question here. Other than boiled chicken and rice or adding pumpkin for stomach upset, I don't know. I'll be interested int he response to this post.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When my chi started with allergies 5 years ago, I was planning on doing this but unless you're a chemist and can get the right balance of vitamins, minerals and meat products, you just don't know if you're providing a well-balanced meal to your pups.
I totally understand how you feel about the raw thing which is fine, but there are excellent premade raws on the market today that do all the work for you without the mess and ewe factor. Many on here use them: like Ziwipeak, Stella & cheweys, Primal just to name a few and you can choose from a freeze-dried to frozen. So many great choices to better our pups health.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have studied it quite a bit and fed homemade cooked a couple of times. I stopped for two reasons. 1--It's very time-consuming. 2--I always had to feed larger portions than I was happy with to satisfy Lulu, and she always put on weight. You must supplement for the calcium need as they can't have cooked bones, and the calcium in vegetables isn't enough. The most natural way to do this without a supplement is grinding egg shells to a powder and adding to food. A scrambled egg is one of the most perfect sources of protein you can feed. I have also fed browned hamburger meat and turkey, boiled chicken, broiled pork and country-styled ribs, poached whitefish. I also steamed and pureed carrots, squash, zucchini, green beans, (and other vege. good for dogs that I can't think of). Bake sweet potatoes and add to the meat and vege. mix, but I never added white potatoes or rice. I personally don't like to feed my dogs those foods, but if you are OK with them you can add them--I don't feel carbohydrates are necessary at all. Lastly, I added blueberries very often and still do even though I have switched to a commercial raw since homecooked meals were just too much for me personally compared to ZP, Stella & Chewy, and Primal freeze dry. The other thing I would suggest if you are going to feed homemade is buy infant multi-vitamin and give 3-4 times a week. Most importantly, don't go by my reply. Please research! There are websites, magazines, and books on the subject. Yes, sometimes they do contradict each other, but if you study the subject and bring questions to the forum you should be able to come up with a menu that satisfies you if this is the way you choose to feed you dog.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I just wanted to agree with everything lulu's mom said! Home cooking can be done, and if it is done right I believe it is the second best thing to home-made raw. Personally I think done right it is better than pre-made raw. Controlling their food and feeding whole foods is always best in my opinion. There are a lot of books out there and resources on the internet. It takes more effort and more supplements than raw, but if you are willing to do that then do some research and go for it. I think a lot of the people against it are really over- stating the dangers. Cooking does not diminish that many nutrients, so other than having to add calcium because of the lack of bones you are not really that much behind raw feeders. A good book to start with is "Feed Your pet Right" by Marion Nestle. She has another great book called pet food politics, but it is sort of a different subject. That book goes into all the nutrients that dogs require and has outlines for recopies and ideas for supplements and all that.


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

thank you all so much! i'm in the beginning stages of my research and haven't made any decisions yet, but i would feel best knowing 100% what is in their every meal. figuring out the calories per serving will be the hardest obstacle. i did make my children's baby food and i am a stay at home mom so i have lots of spare time


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I stay at home as well, and don't consider myself a very busy person, or at least I wasn't busy when I wasn't when I was home cooking. I still found it to be daunting, but I will say I not an overly motivated person. lol Keep in mind that it is necessary to either steam and mash a little the vegetables you choose or to puree them to mush for the dog to get any nutritious benefit from them. Many times I will give mine a slice of apple or a baby carrot to munch for a treat, but their not able to process the nutrients whole as their digestive system can't break down the fibrous bonds to get to the nutrients before the food goes through. Also spinach is a great vegetable.


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

haha, i'm the laziest person on EARTH
however, i'm more obsessed with my dogs than i am with my lazyboy sofa so i'll do whatever i can to make them the healthiest possible.
i'm going to have a talk with the nutritionalist that my vet recommended and see what she thinks ( i'm pretty sure she'll say raw is better because she won't trust my ability to make sure they get all of the nutrients they need ) i always like to ask on here rather than a general "dog person" because i feel like chihuahuas are just different somehow and deserve their own set of rules


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

goldenrule3 said:


> haha, i'm the laziest person on EARTH
> however, i'm more obsessed with my dogs than i am with my lazyboy sofa so i'll do whatever i can to make them the healthiest possible.
> i'm going to have a talk with the nutritionalist that my vet recommended and see what she thinks ( i'm pretty sure she'll say raw is better because she won't trust my ability to make sure they get all of the nutrients they need ) i always like to ask on here rather than a general "dog person" because i feel like chihuahuas are just different somehow and deserve their own set of rules


Haha! I know how you feel about thinking chis deserve their own set of rules. It will be really nice to talk to a nutritionist and see what they say, but please don't follow everything one person says without verifying it. I say that because I talked once with a groomer who also said she was a dog nutritionist, but I discovered after research she was not correct in some of her information.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I feed homecooked and have for a number of years. It does take more time than feeding prepared commercial food but I like knowing exactly what I am feeding them.

Check out this thread, post 11, for what I feed and how I prepare it.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/138810-food-diarrhea-2.html#post1842089


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

whipandchi said:


> I feed homecooked and have for a number of years. It does take more time than feeding prepared commercial food but I like knowing exactly what I am feeding them.
> 
> Check out this thread, post 11, for what I feed and how I prepare it.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/138810-food-diarrhea-2.html#post1842089


I also feed home cooked. I basically use the same ingredients, except I mix in a little white rice instead of potatoes. Also, since my Lupita is such a picky eater, I will cook the meat out on the grill. She will eat anything cooked on the grill. (My DD isn't a problem...she eats anything!). I will usually fill the grill up when I am making their food. Mix everything up, put it into small plastic bags, freeze them and take them out as I need it. I alternate the bags, so tonight they have chicken and a couple of nights later they are having pork!


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks so much for all of your input! i assume your dogs are a healthy weight, how will i be able to know the exact amount to feed? right now they eat about a 1/3 cup per day or their dry food, i reduced that by a tiny amount to make up for the teaspoon of wet i'm adding in.
my oldest dog tends to gain weight quickly, but he's at the perfect 5.5 lbs right now and i'd hate to mess with that!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

there are a few good books out containing proper nutrition and many recipies. I got a few at Barnes and Noble. Most call for vitamin supplements and especially calcium. Adding yogurt of cottage cheese will cover it. I stayed with it for a short time, Out of 4 dogs one of them either didn't like it or couldn't tolerate differnt things. I give them cooked chicken and some veggies with thier kibble, I sometimes mix in rice or oatmeal with that, pumpkin and yogurt too. I will warn you it is alot of work and keeping up with it. Good Luck


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

We just feed boiled chicken here along with Stella chewys/primal and wellness core dry food. They love love primal the most though. Home cooked alone is just too much research and work so why not just feed the best of both worlds which to me is dehydrated raw, cooked meat, and dry processed from a good brand lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

goldenrule3 said:


> haha, i'm the laziest person on EARTH
> however, i'm more obsessed with my dogs than i am with my lazyboy sofa so i'll do whatever i can to make them the healthiest possible.
> i'm going to have a talk with the nutritionalist that my vet recommended and see what she thinks ( i'm pretty sure she'll say raw is better because she won't trust my ability to make sure they get all of the nutrients they need ) i always like to ask on here rather than a general "dog person" because i feel like chihuahuas are just different somehow and deserve their own set of rules


You're not the laziest--I am!! Lol I do dehydrate my chis treats and cut up her raw meat tho. I feed one meal of raw beef cubes and the 2nd meal is usually a pre-made freeze-dried food like ZP, S&C or Primal. I applaud you for going to extremes for your chi. They definitely follow their own set of rules. Lol Just wish I could figure them all out. I do strongly believe that heat depleats many minerals and nutrients, so if you do find a way to make homemade food for your chi, I would strongly recommend a very slow, lower heat cooking time or if at all possible minimal to no cooking. Also, if you're going to go through all the work to make your chi food, it's important that you try to use organic foods including organically grown vitamins, supplements and the like.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

goldenrule3 said:


> thanks so much for all of your input! i assume your dogs are a healthy weight, how will i be able to know the exact amount to feed? right now they eat about a 1/3 cup per day or their dry food, i reduced that by a tiny amount to make up for the teaspoon of wet i'm adding in.
> my oldest dog tends to gain weight quickly, but he's at the perfect 5.5 lbs right now and i'd hate to mess with that!


Mine are all at a lean weight that our vet thinks is right for them. I feed to weight, which means I judge how much to feed by how they look. I haven't measured it but it is probably 1/3 to 1/2 c split over 4 feedings. The chis weigh about 10 lbs so probably need a bit more food than yours would.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Lupita's mom said:


> I also feed home cooked. I basically use the same ingredients, except I mix in a little white rice instead of potatoes. Also, since my Lupita is such a picky eater, I will cook the meat out on the grill. She will eat anything cooked on the grill. (My DD isn't a problem...she eats anything!). I will usually fill the grill up when I am making their food. Mix everything up, put it into small plastic bags, freeze them and take them out as I need it. I alternate the bags, so tonight they have chicken and a couple of nights later they are having pork!


Ha, don't let mine know you BBQ for your dog. Fortunately mine are not picky eaters and will eat anything prepared in any manner. It sounds like you have a good system worked out. I don't find it too much work. Of course, it is more work than pouring kibble in a bowl but I think it is time well spent.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

cpaoline said:


> there are a few good books out containing proper nutrition and many recipies. I got a few at Barnes and Noble. Most call for vitamin supplements and especially calcium. *Adding yogurt of cottage cheese will cover it.*


Dogs need a lot more calcium than we do, about 900 mg/lb of meat fed - I don't think you could meet that requirement by feeding only yogurt or cottage cheese as a calcium source. You would have to feed a huge amount. This chart shows how much calcium there is in dairy products.

http://www.milk.mb.ca/nutrition/PDFs%20and%20images/Calcium%20Content%20of%20Milk%20Products.pdf


----------



## Rndavis980 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am new here and was just looking around to see what was being discussed here. I want to say that I have made the switch with Pippa to a home cooked meal. I had my recipes formulated on a Vet Nutritionist run site called BalanceIt. You will have to buy the supplements which seem pricey at first but last the cannister last us a whole year! My girl is happier and more energetic and I feel better knowing what is going into her food.


----------

